# Season Ender Sale - super deals 8/26-9/4



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Confluence Kayaks is Having a SALE* (who isn't?)

what makes our sale unique is the HUGE fleet of demo boats available, and a Factory authorized Clearance sale of Jackson Kayaks.

Save $150-200 on new in stock Jackson Kayaks.
Villians, Heros, Funs, Star series, Rockstars and More...

All paddle gear will also be 10-40% off.

Here is a partial list of the demo/ used kayaks available.

Dagger Nomad 8.1 $595
Dagger Nomad 8.5 $595
Dagger Mamba 8.0 $595
Dagger Mamba 8.5 $595
Dagger Axiom 8.0 $595
Dagger Axiom 9.0 $595
Dagger Axiom 6.9 $525 kids Boat

Wave Sport ProjectX 48 $695 near new
Wave Sport Projectx 64 $675
Wave Sport Diesel 80 $650

Liquidlogic Remix 59 $695
Liquidlogic Remix 69 $695
Liquidlogic Remix XP9 $750
Liquidlogic Remix XP10 $750
Liquidlogic VersaBoard $650
Liquidlogic Freeride 67 $800 2 months old
Liquidlogic Biscuit 45 $495
Liquidlogic Biscuit 55 $495
Liquidlogic Jefe Chico $650

JAckson Shooting star $425 Kids boat
Jackson Fun 1.5 $495 Kids Boat
Jackson 2Fun Linear $695
Jackson 4Fun Linear $725
Jackson Superfun $595
Jackson All star Linear $725
Jackson Superstar Linear $725
Jackson Mon-star Linear $725
JAckson Villian Linear $725
Jackson VillianS Linear $725
JAckson Dynamic Duo $995 Take your lady/dude/ KID Boating!
Jackson Punk Rocker 09 $495
Jackson LittleHero Linear $595
JAckson Sidekick Linear $595 Kids Boat
JAckson Hero Linear 725

OK so thats not even the complete list, Im tired of typing, come on down and check it out or give us a call at 303-433-3676 to secure your boat.

Paddle Hard this Fall in your New Boat & Gear!
juan


----------

